# replacing guides



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

both of my favorite bass rods needs redone they are Shimano Speedmasters 6', one has had 2 of the guides cut off after getting damaged in the middle of a trip and the other has several of the inserts popped out ... not redoing it super fancy but would it be worth having done and about how much would it cost ballpark wise ... I seen Jimmy Houston cry one time when he broke one just like them on TV .... Thanks


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

figure on 10$ a guide + the actuall cost of the guide


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

so probably $100 a rod ... Thanks


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Whoaaaa there hoss. Don't forget to take into account the value added because Jimmy cried over one like them. That just increased the quote by 24.7%! LOL


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dang ,now i've gotta refigure my quotes for sentimental value,no wonder i aint making a killing at this rod building stuff,LOL!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

would you be interested ? I thought about it and the one I had to cut off two guides I do want to have fixed


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> would you be interested ? I thought about it and the one I had to cut off two guides I do want to have fixed


reply sent


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Go with sunburntspike he will fix you up


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

i've never paid to get a guide rod fixed. but my dad is ghetto master. 

He takes scrap metal rings and wields the base for the guide, or he rips of rod guides from other useless or broken fishing rods and reattached them to "his" fishing rod. 

basically he just cleans the slate clean where he needs to reattach, than he positions the guide and wraps it down with w/e color sewing string and covers the entire base of the guide. He holds the string down tight and gets gorilla glue and slathers the whole thing with glue. 

Once the gorilla glue dries it turns bubbly and it kinda foams puffier in size. We just cut off any dried drippings and its good to go. 

I wouldn't recommend this for non immigrants... or people who have money... or people who go fishing for tuna, etc etc. but i mean if you got kids and they got a bunch of dinky freshwater rods that they go lake fishing with and you know kids, they break things here and than. and i mean its just some crap rods for your kids, and you can just fix up so easily yourself. 

so far hes had 2 rods from 1980. and each rod has 3 replaced rod guides... 3... so hes replaced 6 in total all the same way... and it still hauls in big fighting blue fish just fine. And it casts just fine too...


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

oh i didn't notice how ur rods were only 6ft and for freshwater im assuming? i def wouldn't do this for you than... i mean your childs rod is one thing... but your own rod is a different story. 

and those bass rods are kinda thin and they flex alot, and im not sure how flexible gorilla glue is. Actually i wonder if gorilla glue cracks? or if it can flex too?

My fathers rods are 11 ft and 12 ft and they are for saltwater so they are a bit thicker and they don't have to bend like a light freshwater rod. Like hooking a big bass the rod looks like a question mark. but saltwater, even if its a big blue fish it won't flex that much...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

shot ya a PM back


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to just try and replace the 2 messed up guides on the one rod for now and do it myself, I have the old ones off but need to clean up the old expoxy but my question for now is how do I know what size guides to order, the ones missing are the first one below the tip and 3rd one on a 6' rod with 8 guides, the other rod (a mate ) still has them, can I measure and how ... thanks


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

you'll need something that measures in millimeters first off,second you'll need to know what brand the manufacturer used,not all brands #6 ring guide are gonna be the same.saying that ,it's not real hard to do this yourself.when i first started out i would wander thru BPS and match guide styles the best i could with my eye and any info the manufacturer would supply,i would also ask the sales guys there as well as my local bait shops untill i felt i had the right guide.go to mudhole.com and take a couple of minutes to look at some guides there also.while ole site you'll find some good tutorials and spacing charts that should answer any other questions.as for the removal of the epoxy,you'll need a heatgun,some sharp razor blades and a steady hand.heat the epoxy for a couple of seconds-DO NOT BURN- the idea is to slightly soften the epoxy,use the razor blades to take epoxy off. do not go to deep and scratch or dig into the rod blank.take your time ,and it'll come out fine


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I got the epoxy off and I'm just going to replace the two broke ones ... I seen mudhole has a kit with several sizes in it, probably do that ... I did some reading last nite and since I'm replacing not building a new rod they will go right back where the old ones were ... will I just need thread, guides, and epoxy ?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yep,thread, guides ,epoxy.seeing as you're doing it yourself look into some of the 30 minute epoxies,home depot has them in the mix -as-you-squeeze tubes.you may end up with a few bubbles with the quicker stuff but they won't affect the strength of the application,and coming from someone who learned how to build rods the hard way,this stuff will save your arm from having to turn the rod for 4 hours


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

will that kind of epoxy come off if i want to redo it again ?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

would this be a good purchase ? http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Rod-Building-Supplies/Flex-Coat-All-In-One-Rod-Assembly-Kit


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

for that price and what you're trying to do ,looks like a good deal.


----------

